# Russian: Ho fame (IT)



## mikasa_90

Hello.

I tried to find a post like this, but nothing.
I want to know how is   in Russian: Ho fame

Thanks


----------



## Ptak

Я хочу есть.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Я голоден/голодна (f)
Я проголодался/проголодалась


----------



## Ptak

Setwale_Charm said:


> Я голоден/голодна (f)
> Я проголодался/проголодалась


Veeeeeery, veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery bookish.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am not sure. I have heard people say that in perfectly informal speech, especially, the latter one.


----------



## Ptak

One can say _Я голодный, я очень голодный, я голодный как зверь_, etc, but "_я голоден_" is very bookish and formal.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

What about: Я бы с удовольствием обсудил это с тобой. но я устал, голоден и хочу спать?


----------



## Ptak

> what About: Я бы с удовольствием обсудил это с тобой. но я устал, голоден и хочу спать?


_Слуш, я поговорил бы об этом, но я валюсь с ног, голодный как собака и хочу спать. Давай завтра, а?_
Вот так скажет нормальный человек в нормальной жизни.
"Я бы обсудил это с тобой" (да еще и "с удовольствием") - это тоже как-то очень формально звучит.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

What about: мне хочется есть as a more "indirect" varient of #2?


----------



## Ptak

Lemminkäinen said:


> What about: мне хочется есть as a more "indirect" varient of #2?


In some context it can be used.

For example:
_Сейчас мне больше всего хочется есть! / Больше всего мне сейчас хочется есть!_

Or:
_Вы не могли бы принести обед побыстрее, очень есть хочется._

Or:
_Мне весь день так хочется есть, прямо умираю с голоду._

Or:
_Мам, мне так есть хочется, можно я сначала поужинаю, а потому сяду за уроки?_


But this variant is not "neutral", it implies some... emotionality or something (I'm afraid it's not the best word in this case) from the side of the speaker.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

ptak said:


> _Слуш, я поговорил бы об этом, но я валюсь с ног, голодный как собака и хочу спать. Давай завтра, а?_
> Вот так скажет нормальный человек в нормальной жизни.
> "Я бы обсудил это с тобой" (да еще и "с удовольствием") - это тоже как-то очень формально звучит.


 
 Ну.. не для меня..или не в моем кругу... Мне как раз этот нормальный человек кажется больше из категории "Э,блин, ты чё"...


----------



## Ptak

Ну-ну. Про "круги" не будем, я, скажем, тоже не из быдла.

В любом случае, если и существуют круги, где люди в повседневной жизни разговаривают на таком "вельможном" языке, то они оччччень узкие. :d


----------

